# No pm.



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

When people dont care about their investment owning a lawn tractor.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That's quite a bit of unnecessary damage there!


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

The price of those things today, it's silly not to take care of them and costly! PJ


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

What am I missing here?

(just kidding)

Yeah, maintenance and preventable stuff can be fairly inexpensive.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yes sir a little grease, and oil is the life of any machine. Preventative maintenance is very easy to learn. Most all equipment comes with a pm guide. I dont the bearings on this mower where ever greased. The sad part is it only had 184 hrs on it.


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

(tongue in cheek!!) At the price of cheap mowers today why should they? It is only a cheap piece of junk that never runs but always has to do a perfect job! After all it HAS to work and use almost all the horsepower that uncared for "piece of Junk" has to make a beautiful yard. Remember it has to WORK. Where that land yacht sitting in the GARAGE which thy put more muscle in keeping it shining so they can look good cruising down the street. The only "showing off" he gets on the mower might be to the neighbor. Of course the neighbor may get an ear full when the "piece of junk" won't start from its parking spot under roof edge behind the garage, or cussed out because the bearings went out---again!! (Back to sensibility) Really I see that often along with very little oil, guess it is cheaper to replace the mower than add oil!!! Or tractors that have hit something so hard the frame is bent. Decks with spindles broken from hitting solid objects, I just smile hand them the bill and say that IS a lawn mower to cut grass, not a landscaping tool.


----------

